# New car won't work for Uber



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

If I were a pax, I'd love getting picked up in this car. But, alas, I'm shy two doors. This is on the production line today and I'll take delivery in about 10 days. I ordered it more than a month ago. My son is getting my Uber cr, so the coyote can still get out there and ferry drunks around.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Pretty slick, is it an Accord?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> If I were a pax, I'd love getting picked up in this car. But, alas, I'm shy two doors. This is on the production line today and I'll take delivery in about 10 days. I ordered it more than a month ago. My son is getting my Uber cr, so the coyote can still get out there and ferry drunks around.
> View attachment 16647


I think uber should start providing a service called something like UberSOLO for those people that know they are uber'ing by themselves and don't need 4 doors.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

That'd be smart! Then we could drive smart cars.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> If I were a pax, I'd love getting picked up in this car. But, alas, I'm shy two doors. This is on the production line today and I'll take delivery in about 10 days. I ordered it more than a month ago. My son is getting my Uber cr, so the coyote can still get out there and ferry drunks around.
> View attachment 16647


I bet there are a lot of cars pax would love to ride in. In state college, the rates are so sky high relative to most markets and allowed to surge from there, it is amazing at the range of cars on the road these days. Uber is trying very hard to attract more drivers. I have seen everything from a Mercedes Benz or two on the road to little hooptie toyotas dented up better than your average taxi.

I wouldn't want to drive my personal car for livery work.

On another note, Uber has launched XL here. I am curious if that puts the town closer to their first rate cut? The presence of XL, on slower nights with tons of cars etc, that seems to pit the two platforms against each other in my mind. That is an interesting development, but I digress.

Nice wagon you have coming, enjoy.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Samename said:


> Pretty slick, is it an Accord?


Yes. 2016. V6 with manual 6-speed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I think uber should start providing a service called something like UberSOLO for those people that know they are uber'ing by themselves and don't need 4 doors.


Not that I'd use a new car for Ubering, but you do make an excellent suggestion. UberSOLO - I like it. I like it a lot!


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Unfortunately Uber Solo completely defeats the Uber model. Instead Ubers thrust is more like Uber Pool, as of this writing they are having you pinged on rides close or enroute to your drop off location. The more the drivers, the more the passengers and of course, screw the drivers in the end.

I hate to be the purveyor of bad news, it is what it is.

As for using a 2016 anything on the Uber platform spells disaster for the driver. Read my recent posts. After wear and tear including accelerated depreciation, you will be among the lowest in net earnings. Never ever use a new car, it makes for a very poor financial decision.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> Unfortunately Uber Solo completely defeats the Uber model. Instead Ubers thrust is more like Uber Pool, as of this writing they are having you pinged on rides close or enroute to your drop off location. The more the drivers, the more the passengers and of course, screw the drivers in the end.
> 
> I hate to be the purveyor of bad news, it is what it is.
> 
> As for using a 2016 anything on the Uber platform spells disaster for the driver. Read my recent posts. After wear and tear including accelerated depreciation, you will be among the lowest in net earnings. Never ever use a new car, it makes for a very poor financial decision.


I am all for less cars on the road... But, Uber needs to allow drivers more discretion in the destination they are going.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Problem with UberSOLO concept is, I've heard somewhere that it's illegal under most state laws to use any 2-door vehicle for passenger transport. Again, this is just hearsay (any lawyers in the audience confirm this?), but that would definitely explain why you never see a taxi / limo / Uber / Lyft with 2 doors.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

With Uber it's all about number of Pax carried, number of fares per car, revenue per car and ROI.

They will never, ever adopt coupes. Too limiting.

If anything, they will move more in the direction of XL and POOL. Plus over saturation of drivers.

AS THE PIMPS SAY .."Mo bitzes, mo money"


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> With Uber it's all about number of Pax carried, number of fares per car, revenue per car and ROI.
> 
> They will never, ever adopt coupes. Too limiting.
> 
> ...


But you can seat four passengers in a coupe. It can be a little bit of a hassle though because they have to go through the passenger side door.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> But you can seat four passengers in a coupe. It can be a little bit of a hassle though because they have to go through the passenger side door.


Yes. It's a five-passenger coupe. However, Uber insists on four doors. But that's OK because I'm not going to drop 30K on a vehicle and then subject to the ravages of drunk strangers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My buddy did Uber in a 2 door accord, he stopped driving after a week though, he didn't like it.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Yes. 2016. V6 with manual 6-speed.


Lovely I have a 2015 V6 Manual. Pay tge extra for the HFP wheels and summer tires. Well worth it. Took me 3 weeks for the boat to drop it for me. BTW.. its on my Uber driver account as well. Its listed as an Accord only.. so THE CSR just approved it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> Lovely I have a 2015 V6 Manual. Pay tge extra for the HFP wheels and summer tires. Well worth it. Took me 3 weeks for the boat to drop it for me. BTW.. its on my Uber driver account as well. Its listed as an Accord only.. so THE CSR just approved it.


Are you kidding me? You mean I'm not the only guy left who likes mating decent power and torque to a manual gearbox? Do we rock, or what?
Just got a message from the dealership. Car will be delivered between the 10th and the 14th.

I have two teenage sons. The rule in our house is that they don't get to drive Mom's automatic until they master Dad's manual transmission cars - '07 Honda Fit and a 35th Anniversary GT Mustang. Well guess what? Once they master the manual transmission they have no desire to drive Mom's automatic. Testosterone is a wonderful hormone, isn't it?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> My buddy did Uber in a 2 door accord, he stopped driving after a week though, he didn't like it.


I would think it'd be a hassle. My wife is not a coupe fan. My teenage sons are total coupe fans...like their old man.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm a grown ass adult with a 34" inseam, I'm not climbing in the back of anyone's two door coupe. If you pulled up in that, I'd cancel you.

My last car was a 2011 5.0......coupes are just a pain in the ass.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I have two teenage sons. The rule in our house is that they don't get to drive Mom's automatic until they master Dad's manual transmission cars - '07 Honda Fit and a 35th Anniversary GT Mustang. Well guess what? Once they master the manual transmission they have no desire to drive Mom's automatic. Testosterone is a wonderful hormone, isn't it?


Once I got my first manual transmission, I was hooked. I had an '85 BMW 3 series and it was the love of my life. Until it died.


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

Simon said:


> Lovely I have a 2015 V6 Manual. Pay tge extra for the HFP wheels and summer tires. Well worth it. Took me 3 weeks for the boat to drop it for me. BTW.. its on my Uber driver account as well. Its listed as an Accord only.. so THE CSR just approved it.


Any concerns about Carfax branding it as a commercial vehicle?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

You wouldn't love getting picked up in that if you had to climb into the back seat. There's a good reason Uber requires 4 doors.


----------

